# My new puppy!



## T.A. (Jun 15, 2011)

I am a long-time lover of pitbulls! I finally have the perfect female puppy! Her name is Icys and she is a chocolate red-nose! She is from the Castillo bloodline! She is now 4mos old. I got her from a family in South Texas: bordertownpitbulls.com , which is also where her pedigree can be found online. We're finally just about getting over the housebreaking part and it was somewhat a struggle. I was wondering what people thought of the Castillo Bloodline? I also would like to know what the thoughts were as far as supplements? Are their any real supplements people feel are necessary, and why? I have been interested in finding her supplement for her coat, which it looks nice but she does have dry skin. I also put a deposit down on a male which has not been bred yet! He will be half Gladiator/Castillo. I found him with northlandpits.com . Do any of you know of northlandpits.com?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

T.A. said:


> I am a long-time lover of pitbulls! I finally have the perfect female puppy! Her name is Icys and she is a chocolate red-nose! She is from the Castillo bloodline! She is now 4mos old. I got her from a family in South Texas: bordertownpitbulls.com , which is also where her pedigree can be found online. We're finally just about getting over the housebreaking part and it was somewhat a struggle. I was wondering what people thought of the Castillo Bloodline? I also would like to know what the thoughts were as far as supplements? Are their any real supplements people feel are necessary, and why? I have been interested in finding her supplement for her coat, which it looks nice but she does have dry skin. I also put a deposit down on a male which has not been bred yet! He will be half Gladiator/Castillo. I found him with northlandpits.com . Do any of you know of northlandpits.com?


Just so you know, the term "chocolate" for an OFRN dog is a sin in OFRN circles...it's an AKC, show term, IMO. It would be dark red, properly speaking if you have a red nose dog. Game dogs were never "chocolate," and if the breeder said it, oh-oh.......:hammer:

Get a good dog food and you won't have to worry about anything, since puppy's are for walking and playing, not working.........


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure about the bloodlines but a much needed supplement IMO is a good salmon or flax seed oil. When kibble is processed the omega 3's and 6 loses alot of there potency so adding the oil is great to add to there kibble


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

As to the supplements that is really going to be determined on the food you chose. When i was feeding Taste Of The Wild, for instance, i would use 100% organic Salmon oil for the skin and coat, mixing in with their kibble during feeds. When i switched them off of Orijen, i have not needed to add anything to their kibble and results have been far superior to any feed i have fed to any dogs both current and past.

Aside from quality of feed and whats in the feed, all dogs will react differently. You may be able to feed Evo, for instance, with zero supplements and fair exceptionally well.. Or it may turn out the high protein may be an issue or you may need to add some oils or other supplements to help with a consistent growth pattern. 

Unfortunately theres no real right or wrong answer to give, as each pup will be different.

Some foods i would recommend:
Orijen
Acana
Evo

All are high protein, i have always fed high protein feeds to any dogs under my care and never had any issues that you may hear about again the foods, of course all dogs are different however if fed properly, plenty of water, so on so forth i have never ran into any health problems.

As to the breeder, here are my problems with them.
1. They advertise online, generally speaking online advertised breeders are in it for profit vs benefiting the breed. Not always, of course however it is a red flag. I have never gotten a pup from someone that advertises on the web, flyers, papers, etc.
2. They advertise "Red Nose", generally this is a huge red flag for BYB as the color of the nose has zero to do with anything.. except color of the NOSE. This alone makes me back away.
3. Pricing is high, very high. I have never paid over $300 for a superior pup, its all in who you know. Now, this is going to differ person to person as a pup is only worth what someone is willing to pay. But personally speaking, their prices are high.
4. A few of their dogs i question both peds and sizes.

All in all they don't seem to be anything special, i also don't see anywhere about health testing though they have a "health guarantee" spot on their page it doesn't go into details with that means. They may test but i dont see anything about the actual testing. I'd say they are a typical, "internet" breeder just based on a brief look about.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

the breeder I will not comment on... However the food portion all I can say is it all depends on ur dog... If you feed grocery store food most likely you will need supplements, you could go with a more nutrient oriented food more expensive but worth it, or you could go all natural diet which can be best for some dogs... I do have one question... Why would you want another pup so soon? And are you willing to deal with possible DA that may not show for a year or two?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Not a great breeder and I will not go into that but I do like the Castillo bloodlines and I am sue you have a fine pup and :welcome: to the forum. Guys This guy is new and I am sure he loves his pup, lets not lay into the breeder for our new members sake.

Eagle there is a color chocolate and that is what most of the Castillo dogs are, chocolate. 

The other kennel is not the best and if you have no put your money down I would hold off till you did a bit of research. The claim they have CH bloodlines but when I looked at the peds there are hardly any Ch in them and that is false advertising they also claim to be an elite top notch kennel but I see nothing that makes them special at all. Do a little research or we can help with some info if you would like.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

My female Chevelle had real bad dry skin like dandruff when I first got her. I give her fish oil and vitamin E supplements and use the shampoo that has oatmeal mixed into it. Did wonders for her skin/coat.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Not a great breeder and I will not go into that but I do like the Castillo bloodlines and I am sue you have a fine pup and :welcome: to the forum. Guys This guy is new and I am sure he loves his pup, lets not lay into the breeder for our new members sake.
> 
> Eagle there is a color chocolate and that is what most of the Castillo dogs are, chocolate.
> 
> The other kennel is not the best and if you have no put your money down I would hold off till you did a bit of research. The claim they have CH bloodlines but when I looked at the peds there are hardly any Ch in them and that is false advertising they also claim to be an elite top notch kennel but I see nothing that makes them special at all. Do a little research or we can help with some info if you would like.


The term "chocolate" was never used by dogmen (for OFRN strain). I even heard one dogman refer to the term "pepsi generation," for those who call them that, LOL. He said you don't call gamedogs "chocolate," that's show/AKC speak.

"Only colors accepted are red & silver red and shades light to dark. Markings: brindle, & 25% white or less (no white headed dogs.)"

This is from the OFRNR standard conformation. Perhaps other registries are allowing it now, but the OFRNR is committed to preserving the traditonal OFRN strain of the American (pit) Bull Terrier.

I was only trying to point out that no true OFRN breeder will ever call their dogs chocolate, IMO, and the opinion (facts) of old timers. It's like the breeders saying they have Old Family Reds. They have been extinct for over 100 years. If a newbie who likes this strain knows this in advance, it'll prevent them from being cheated, and hopefully lead them to the true OFRN breeders. JMO.

You were correct, there is nothing special about that kennel, and IMO they are false advertisers. I won't say what my real opinion towards them is, for if people would simply do their own research, they'd figure it out themself. No need to bash pretenders, for when you take your time and get the facts, they expose their own folly. I'm just loyal to the OFRN strain, and "chocolate" is a modern term, and unacceptable in traditional OFRN circles.

(I'm doing my best to remember I was a newbie once, and I once had wrong thoughts myself. But I was corrected and glad for it, so I hope others follow my lessons...and I'm being so much nicer about it than how I learned, LOL.)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are Castillo dogs and most Castillo dogs are chocolate, OFRN are red....... Maybe I do not understand where you are coming from. Are you talking about the Castillo dogs being bred down from OFRN?

Old dog men are just that, old dog men, but in todays world they would be called choclate according to the ADBA and UKC.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> They are Castillo dogs and most Castillo dogs are chocolate, OFRN are red....... Maybe I do not understand where you are coming from. Are you talking about the Castillo dogs being bred down from OFRN?
> 
> Old dog men are just that, old dog men, but in todays world they would be called choclate according to the ADBA and UKC.


I honestly don't follow the Castillo dogs. I was assuming he was referring to them as OFRN dogs being sold as Chocolate. I know not all red nose dogs are OFRN strain, although the strain may be back in them.

The Old Family Red Nose Registry is committed to preventing the mistakes made in the UKC and ADBA in regards to the breed. In this case the only dogs allowed must be from a recognized old bloodline of the OFRN strain. The goal is to keep them up to the traditional standard, in conformation. I truly believe if things keep going the way they are, the OFRNR will be the only one preserving the true A(p)BT. The other registries will have only a shell of what the breed once was. For instance, I was told by a judge that the UKC now considers DA out of the norm, and this for a breed that tops all breeds in one thing. No other breed comes close. The very aspects that made them supreme in one area is also what makes them so lovable with humans. The same intelligence required for one thing, makes them so much smarter than other dogs.

The majority of breeders today breed for appearance and money. That is wrong. If one aspect of the dogs is focused on above others, they are robbed in other areas. It is stated in the OFRNR standard, "Above all, the American (pit) Bull Terrier should appear to be an all around athlete. His body is called upon for speed, power, agility, and stamina. He must be balanced in all directions. Too much of one thing robs him of another." For attitude, "they should be confident and alert. Interested in things around them, in control of their space. Not threatened by anything around them. Gentle with loved ones: Faults, shy or timid."

It's too bad todays world throws discredit upon the very men who made this breed what it is. The breed should be without all the psychological problems found in todays dogs, who are in a majority, a disgrace to the breed. And the media compares the old timers to the ghetto scum that truly don't know dank about the dogs or life itself. The hoodlums and wanna-be's are a false flag used by the general public to motivate slander and malice towards them. This is just plain wrong.

They may be old dogmen, but they know more and care more about the breed than anyone of us on here ever will. It will be a sad day when they are gone. This country is growing so soft, and violating the laws of nature, while condemning the men who gave us the breed we all claim to love.

I guess I won't be getting into shows and weight pull like I intended...and I'll never call an OFRN chocolate...people are gonna do what they wanna do, but I've never been a follower of "the crowd." I will only follow those who are real.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> They are Castillo dogs and most Castillo dogs are chocolate, OFRN are red....... Maybe I do not understand where you are coming from. Are you talking about the Castillo dogs being bred down from OFRN?
> 
> Old dog men are just that, old dog men, but in todays world they would be called choclate according to the ADBA and UKC.


on the border town pitbulls they're calling em old family reds which i think is the point hes making

"Bloodlines
In choosing our family companion, we researched many APBT bloodlines. We knew that we did not want the overgrown, disproportionate, "bully" version of the APBT. Afterall, we needed a dog that would be athletic and had watchdog capabilities. We were looking for an APBT that resembled the characteristics of the first dogs brought to the U.S. from England, Wales, and Ireland and we ran across the bloodline known as the Old Family Reds. To us, these magnificent creatures capture the spirit and values that were once very alive in this country. History has proven that the American Pitbull Terrier is a loyal, courageous, and loving canid. It is an adaptable and powerful creature with the drive to please its master for any bidding. For this reason, the pitbull's history is that of a gladiator. Today, these dogs excel as working dogs, conformation, personal protection, watchdogs, or simply house pets.

Below is an example of a Castillo Bloodline APBT (Old Family Red) that excels at weight pulling."

not quiet sure i agree with the bully version of the apbt statement... if they were really into the breed they wouldnt need to say this imo or explain that those bully apbts arent really apbts but american bullies.

also it says that dogs produced will grow to around 85-90+ lbs. I'm not an expert by any means but that doesnt sound right to me... any one agree?

any who T.A. congrats on your new addition to your family and :welcome:. as far as feed for your new pup id recommend taste of the wild.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

That is part of my point. You said they run 85-90+ lbs.? No that is not right. Anything over 75# is a disqualification in the OFRNR. There's a saying, "The bigger they are, bigger chance of being a cur."

And yes, Old Family Reds are dead. They stopped being that when they were crossed outside of their closed genetic pool. The last Old Family Red I can find is in my pups pedigree, Bruce's Jerry. He was of Con Feeley breeding, of imported Irish dogs. My pup has him way back through the Corvino dogs in her.

Anyone who says they have an Old Family Red is lying, or has been lied to, and believed the lies. Anyone who says the OFRN is a bloodline is wrong. The OFRN is a strain. The strain is what has bloodlines within it. And any dog over 75#'s is nothing but an oversized mutt. (Not my words.) The Old Family Reds were a fighting breed from Ireland, that were a foundation in todays APBT, particularly the OFRN strain.

T.A., sorry this changed so drastically. Just do your homework before buying a pup. I learned the hard way myself, and am forever indebted to a few who taught me what a real APBT is and ought to be. They are the complete package dogs, with sound body and mind. A more modern book that is pretty cheap and that can give you a better understanding of the difference between the *real ApBT* and the *new APBT,*
is "The American Pit Bull Handbook," by Joseph Stalkuppe. It usually runs $10. It is a good book for a beginner to get a real understanding of the breed. Also, Richard F. Stratton has some books, but they are running a bit high IMO. They take an even closer look into the world few know the truth about. Good Luck.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys this is a second warning, lets not push this new member away by attacking the breeder where he got his dog from. If he wants more info we can help him out but he already has a pup and should be able to enjoy his pup without added comments.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats on your puppy, post some pics. love to see puppy pics.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new puppy as well! When you can, post up some pics. Everyone here seems to have 24/7 puppy fever haha. You joined a good forum too, lots of knowledgable people who would be happy to help you out with anything


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Eric said:


> Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new puppy as well! When you can, post up some pics. Everyone here seems to have 24/7 puppy fever haha. You joined a good forum too, lots of knowledgeable people who would be happy to help you out with anything


:goodpost:

Welcome ! Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome! I like the Castillo dogs, the one's I've seen anyway. They tend to be a little larger than the average American Pit Bull Terrier, but they are more of a show line so that is to be expected.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

:welcome: Glad you made it over here!! I am a new member too, and I would like to politely ask for puppy pictures!!! Puppy fever abounds! :woof:


----------



## xena's mom (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi
I also purchased my puppy from bordertown pitbulls. Xena has dry skin also and has developed rash like bumps. we have changed her dog food and have made many vet visits. I am using a shampoo that has hydrocortisone in it. we are not quite sure what has caused this. we thot she had an allergic reaction to something outdoors. we have been keeping her indoors mostly. Ive been in close contact with cynthia the breeder, she has been very helpful and knowledgable. how much does icys weigh? xena weighs 37 lbs. and as sweet as can be


----------



## Albert (Jul 12, 2011)

Now a days you will be really in fun because i can understand about the curiosity to have a new dog for a pet dog lover person.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i never get tired of new puppies. if i had the time, space, ect, i would get a new puppy every couple months. as it is between working and taking care of the animals i have, no more time for a new puppy atm. im envious! good luck with your new dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. It is a great place to learn.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome and I don't see anything wrong with a breeder having a website. I'm not sure how anyone would be able to locate breeders If they shouldn't advertise? Maybe with a crystal ball or a psychic? Lolol

Anyhow post of some pics I can't wait to see the pup


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Not a great breeder and I will not go into that but I do like the Castillo bloodlines and I am sue you have a fine pup and :welcome: to the forum. Guys This guy is new and I am sure he loves his pup, lets not lay into the breeder for our new members sake.
> 
> Eagle there is a color chocolate and that is what most of the Castillo dogs are, chocolate.
> 
> The other kennel is not the best and if you have no put your money down I would hold off till you did a bit of research. The claim they have CH bloodlines but when I looked at the peds there are hardly any Ch in them and that is false advertising they also claim to be an elite top notch kennel but I see nothing that makes them special at all. Do a little research or we can help with some info if you would like.


:goodpost: people need to stop judging and helping out more instead


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

I like puppy pictures!!!


----------



## saxygal45 (Feb 24, 2011)

Typically Castillo's don't weigh 80-85 pounds although some have. Today's Castillo's range between 60-75, as I am sure Icy's is weighing now. You seemed to have not read the entire paragraph which is what the founder of this bloodline, Tekla Castillo, has on her website. And the Old Family Red is a strain, you are right. However, why be making a big deal about the adjective "chocolate". This is a proper coloring according to UKC and they are "chocolate". Either way, this bloodline has beautiful dogs and Icy's is an awesome girl. You can go to my website and you will see these dogs are nothing short of breath taking!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love Castillo dogs, when we move im looking into getting one , just breathtaking. Seen one at a show awhile back and just fell in love. I have heard some remarks about the temperments of them but I don't usually by into talk without proof , I love those chocolate dogs.


----------

